# What is the purpose of the Valet Key....



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

So I bought a 2001 Passat. This makes Passat #3 currently in my family. I drive a 2003 1.8T car. My wife drives a v6 4Motion wagon. My daughter drives a base model 2.0 Mk4 Jetta to high school and my son (14 years old) has a GTI that is a project car that he and I mess with from time to time. Anyhow.....

Out of all the VW's we have, we've never had a valet key until now. The latest Passat that I just picked up has the two factory electronic remote keys and one "Valet Key". What does the valet key do.....what does it not do? 

As a side note: With this Passat that I just got, there is also a 3rd electronic VW key/remote.....it is uncut and unprogrammed. Does anybody know generally how much it costs to have this key cut and programmed. The PO bought it for the 2001....I want to program it for my 2003....will it work? The key buttons look identical.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

I've never had a VW that DIDN'T have a valet key in the post-2000 year era. Don't know about the new keyless-entry ones, but mine with the flip-open keys have valet keys, and that included the '14 GTI I have. 


The valet keys unlock your car and will start it. They don't open things like trunk, or the back where you can lock the seats.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Alpha-3 said:


> I've never had a VW that DIDN'T have a valet key in the post-2000 year era. Don't know about the new keyless-entry ones, but mine with the flip-open keys have valet keys, and that included the '14 GTI I have.
> 
> *
> The valet keys unlock your car and will start it. They don't open things like trunk, or the back where you can lock the seats.*


:thumbup: 
You give it to the valet so they can't get your valubles in your trunk or glovebox.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

To sit in some obscure drawer until the day when you sell the car to someone else.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

1.8TTony said:


> .....Out of all the VW's we have, we've never had a valet key until now. The latest Passat that I just picked up has the two factory electronic remote keys and one "Valet Key". What does the valet key do.....what does it not do?.....


Any reason you can't review it's function in the OM?


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for the info....and yes it is already in the drawer.


----------



## NicVW (Feb 24, 2015)

*To lock your glove box*

Inside your glove box should be a button with a padlock logo near the trunk, this button will light up when pressed. When the button is engaged the trunk is in lock down and con not be opened with the key fab, use the plastic key to lock your glove box. Because the back seat release is in the trunk, this makes it so no one can get into your trunk or glove box. These keys are cheaper for everyone to replace if lost unlike the old valet key. There is also a spot in the glove box to clip the plastic key so it is always there when you need it.

Nic


----------

